# Fall Bazaar - Information for a Newbie



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting renting a spot in a local Bazaar this fall. I've never participated in a Holiday Bazaar before. What should I know. First I don't have a business license. Do I need one? What really sells? 
I make quilts and soft items. My quilts cost me from 80 - 300 or more to make. They are usually judged in shows but, I have so many of them now that I need to move them on. The other items are purses, table toppers, runners etc. 
Honestly can I sell these items at a Bazaar?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Most likely, the quilts are going to be more expensive than what the average shopper typically spends on one item at a craft bazaar. But that doesn't mean you couldn't bring a few along, price them, and use them as your tablecloth or to fill in some space if other things sell down. Presentation is important, and you never know when that right customer might come along.

IMO, as a shopper, your other items can sell, but you need to pay attention to design trends a little bit. For example, I am not going to buy a table runner or an apron made out of cheap licensed/print fabric and polyester lace from Walmart. I wouldn't want something like that on my own table, and I wouldn't give it as a gift either. I see tables full of these items at craft bazaars often, but I don't often see a crowd of people eagerly buying them. 

What I would happily buy though, is:

a table runner made from linen and cluny lace,

pillow covers and place mats made from a vintage tablecloth

a purse/wallet/covered notebook made from a durable fabric (corduroy, cotton duck, colored denim) that was embellished with an applique, or some ribbon, or even a patchwork design, and that could actually be washed at home.

I am a cheapskate, but I am willing to pay for unique, quality handmade items.


----------

